

Private Search based in Europe - jumblersearch
https://jumbler.co/

======
jdong
What value is "based in Europe" supposed to have? The continent where the site
is located hardly matters, especially with these ridiculous load times
(Testing from NL)

Regarding the promise of "no tracking by cookies", what is the "BX" cookie
planted by yahooapis.com used for?

A quick guess based on the URL tells a story that's the opposite of "no
tracking by cookies"

[http://yboss.yahooapis.com/ysearch/ads?appid=7RmBar52&ads.To...](http://yboss.yahooapis.com/ysearch/ads?appid=7RmBar52&ads.Token=poKrb37uPwj7spICV4qLfPASzgg5iYI_.pgQS6cX5xdgRZSOYpcIX4BJEGXygk00aGB9ZNWvKcLFUdczWus2NA.DR3kyb.9owxSKuguf03ni1tS8eyTkVVI0l718R3n9fg00_e2qT4cYAgvd.GLwLwX5_FeVANsX0qXFqw8gIctPdOYBeN_crDU_Z3oYVXu2J_JEMJ2rNc9wWCv0caqpMC0NAmF2rVoMqQyyPdT34w--~A&callback=render_ads&ur=http%3A%2F%2Fjumbler.co%2F&url=http%3A%2F%2Fjumbler.co&serveURL=http%3A%2F%2Fjumbler.co&ads.random=Dk3jNWVPhqIs&)

